
Golangci-lint: next generation of Go linters runner, 5x faster than gometalinter - golangci
https://github.com/golangci/golangci-lint
======
lobster_johnson
I've been waiting for something like this! Gometalinter is notoriously
inefficient, and it's always bothered me that it runs every linter separately
as opposed to parsing the code once and then running analysis on it. There's
really no need to spread lint logic around in dozens of little projects when a
single, monolithic linter (with modular rules) would be much easier to make
performant. This project looks exactly like what's needed.

The only negative is the name -- I understand the desire to market your hosted
linting product, but "golangci-lint" is hard to remember and something of a
mouthful.

~~~
golangci
thank you!

